# ( LA ) HRCH Patton's RANGER Roxx The Way MH



## humbleman (Feb 13, 2015)

*HRCH Patton's RANGER Roxx The Way MH*
is a very talented and stylish retriever. RANGER has an exceptional pedigree and the best health clearances available. RANGER looks very similar to his sire *NFC AFC FC *Five Star General Patton. RANGER is an excellent marker and very intelligent. RANGER loves time in the duck blind and is great around the house. This past year RANGER went 8 for 9 in Master Hunter Test (Passed three Double Headers) and qualified for the Master National in California. _*If your looking for horsepower, talent, intelligence, and the looks to go along with it, this is your Stud.*_ 

AKC No. SR55738507
UKC No. R208-340
DNA-VIP No. R208340
Eye Cerf No. LR-36514
OFA Hip No. LR-194555E29M-VPI ( Excellent )
EIC No. LR-EIC1233/1M-VPI (Clear)
CNM No. LR-CNM 09-668-M-PIV (Clear) White List
 David L. Humbles 318-229-6854 Cell or [email protected]


----------

